# What other reason would a deer blow several times in the woods , and its not



## jasonftccrane

Its not because it see you . The other evening i was hunting and heard off in a distance probally 80 or 100 yrds away a deer or deers start blowing . A squrriel was also going nuts at the time too , but i know the deer didnt see me , i guess it may have winded me , or i guess maybe another hunter is out their i dunno , the woods just got a little crazy for a min with the deer blowing and squirrels going nuts


----------



## lilnole8

It could have been a coyote.


----------



## FLGobstopper

Saturday morning I heard some turkeys off about 100 yds or so clucking and purring real aggressively like they were fighting. Then I hear a deer blow about 3 or 4 x's from the same location. Not sure if the turks were giving the deer a hard time or what you could tell it was getting out of there as it was blowing.


----------



## Y.T.

predator.


----------



## Buck killers Wife

Thats what they do!!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

I saw a doctor deer segment on the outdoor channel. He said that deer are wary animals. They spook and run all the time. Sometimes for no reason. They blow at coyote, bob cats, and pretty much any thing different. So sometimes its not you but a lot of times they smell you.


----------



## childers

Deer Doctor. What a crock. He just reads research somebody shows him


----------



## drawedback

Deer will blow at anything. I've seen them blow at armadillos, coyotes, housecats and I've even seen a doe start blowing at a spike that was trying to harass her. They will also bow if they wind you, they don't have to see you.


----------



## Jabberwock

Deer blow when they don't like something. Obviously. But I read somewhere that deer blow to clean out their nose and get a better whiff of the air.


----------



## dwhee87

I've always heard that deer have to put together 2 of 3 senses (sight, smell, vision) in order to figure out what you are. If they've only got one, they may try to stomp or snort to get you to move, or make a noise, so they can fill in a data gap.  I've had deer snort at me from over 50 yards away (I know I'm the only one in the woods), especially when the wind is swirling.

On another note, I've never had a buck snort at me. It's always a doe (at least the ones I can see). The bucks just seem to slink off while the doe snorts and stomps. Anyone ever had a buck snort at them?


----------



## emtguy

would'nt sight and vision be the same thing? did you meen hearing?


----------



## MUSICMAN257

Allergies


----------



## Sargent

childers said:


> Deer Doctor. What a crock. He just reads research somebody shows him




Isn't that what we're doing here, too?


----------



## Wild Turkey

Most deer will just turn and run if they fully identify a predator. If they arent sure they will blow or stomp to get a reaction. I have blown back and they calm down and keep feeding thinking im another deer. Buck typically bolt or slip away if they sense a predator near. Rarely will they blow on exit but sometimes do. One quick blow and gone.


----------



## coolbreezeroho

I was sitting in my climber  and a buck charge through three lanes of pines. The pines had been thinned that year. He came to a complete stop and looked right up at me for about two seconds. Turned and went back through the pines and blew three times at me Yes bucks blow.


----------



## pstrahin

childers said:


> Deer Doctor. What a crock. He just reads research somebody shows him



I am waiting for the "Deer Whisperer" to come out.   I like to watch the outdoor channel, it is good entertainment and better than most of the other crap on TV.  I only believe so much of it though.


----------



## KMckie786

Had a coon run one off of the bed Sat. evening ... Coon walked into the thick stuff, and the doe came running out blowing but eventually came back


----------



## Y.T.

After I climbing down after I  shot my buck on opening day, I was gathering my things and preparing to look for my deer. When on the ridge from the direction my deer ran off came a doe blowing two fawns forward, away from the area of the buck.  They seemed scared.


----------



## 2tines

i shot a hog one time and it fell dead within sight so i let it lay to see if more hogs would come back, before they did a doe came in and got within 30 yds of the hog and started blowing like crazy while looking at the hog. i finally had to run her off because i couldnt take it anymore.


----------



## yellowhammer73

we have had bear show up this year on our place in crawford co. and the deer blow everytime they smell or see them. its like what the heck is that thing. seen does blow and stomp the ground at a bear that was 100 yards down the powerline from her. funny to watch


----------



## The Arrow Guru

I was just relating what I heard. Dont kill the messenger. Sounds like a sound statement even if it was made by the deer doctor. Although I don't think he got to where he is by fooling everybody. JMO


----------



## swampbuck65

dwhee87 said:


> I've always heard that deer have to put together 2 of 3 senses (sight, smell, vision) in order to figure out what you are. If they've only got one, they may try to stomp or snort to get you to move, or make a noise, so they can fill in a data gap.  I've had deer snort at me from over 50 yards away (I know I'm the only one in the woods), especially when the wind is swirling.
> 
> On another note, I've never had a buck snort at me. It's always a doe (at least the ones I can see). The bucks just seem to slink off while the doe snorts and stomps. Anyone ever had a buck snort at them?



oh yeah... i had a seven pt blow at me last year.  he was within ten yards of the stand.  he never ran but blew several times.. i guess he was trying to get me to move...but seemed like he was gonna blow me out the stand


----------



## Y.T.

I enjoy threads like this.  Opportunity to learn through many other people's experiences.

Good stuff.


----------



## dwhee87

emtguy said:


> would'nt sight and vision be the same thing? did you meen hearing?



Yes, thanks. Hearing.


----------



## undertaker84

I have them blow all the time. No, they have not winded me as the wind will not even blow in their direction. I agree with coyotes as I have an abundance shacking up on my place and have grown tired of this. I have seen very few deer and many of them.


----------



## HuntinDawg89

I'm not saying a buck won't blow, but I think they are more likely to just sneak or run away.  Every deer that I have ever SEEN that blew at me was a doe.  Sometimes you can't see the deer blowing at you, so maybe some bucks have blown at me.


----------

